# Estimated annual living expenses - part deux



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi all,
I'm trying this again with a PDF file rather than a JPG as the system does not didplay the JPG very well and will not accept an Excel file.
I've put together an estimated expenses spreadsheet for a couple living in Cyprus.
I realize that everyone's lifestyle is different and that some are more extravagant or frugal than others and while 2,000 may seem extravagant to some, for others it would not do. I have tried to be conservative i.e. go for the upper limits of what I think costs could be.

Any and all input/feedback would be much appreciated, especially if I have forgotten anything or am grossly under or over for any item.

TIA

Ian


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

But.... it does require you have a PDF reader installed on your device/computer


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

A few observations:
Water, we pay approx. €32/month
Electricity €140
House Insurance €48


Food €480


Health Insurance, we pay approx. €220/month but can start as cheap as €30 for two

Dentists, we go once a year for check up/scale and polish and cost is €80 for us both

Car insurance, I drive a 4 by 4 and fully comp with no claims cost me €30/month

Car tax is €12/month

Why professional fees?


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Lawyer, accountant. A,erican citizens need to file tax returns annually regardless of residemce


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That's better I can read it now

Our water bill is rarely more than 30 euros for two months


We pay 140euros per month for health insurance and have had some big claims with no quibbling


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Is that 140 euros a month for two? Would you mind sharing which company? TIA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

IanJoseph said:


> Is that 140 euros a month for two? Would you mind sharing which company? TIA


I just checked it has gone up to 168euros. It is not comprehensive only for inpatient treatment and we have an excess of 850. but in the past two years we have had in excess of 18 thousand euros in claims.

We are with Prime through Pitsa.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Good working estimates, Ian. A few observations:

*Water* - Our Standard charge is €21.53 every 2 months. We rarely pay above €25 per 2 months (and we have a large swimming pool to top up during the Summer months).
*Gas (cooking)* Spot on.
*Gardener* - Cannot comment as don’t have one, but my friend is a gardener and this figure sounds about right.
*Cable TV* - There are no ‘pukka’ cable TV providers other than the limited range of Cypriot/Greek companies. However, to get the full range of English speaking channels, including sports and Sky films etc you will pay about €125 per 6 months. Add on the cost of Netflix if you want to subscribe.
*Internet* - €45 will get you a 20Mbs ISP. €35 will get you around a 10Mbps connection. Your choice.
*Rates & Rubbish Collection* - These are on the same municipal bill. We pay €125 per year for both combined.
*Cleaning help/pool maintenance* - No comment as we we do our own.
*Home Insurance and maintenance* - Spot on.
*Food* - A little low, depending on your eating out habits. We pay around €400 per month and eat out at least once, sometimes twice per week.
*Health Insurance* - Spot on.
*Doctor/Therapists* - Seems too high, but clearly depends on your use of these facilities. A GP consultation is around €30 and each private Consultant visit is around €50. These costs are reclaimable on Health Insurance policies, but probably not worth the effort as they can impact Insurance premiums on renewal.
*Drugs* - Again depends on your personal circumstances, but you can check individual prices here: https://www.moh.gov.cy/moh/phs/phs.nsf/dmlpricelist_en/dmlpricelist_en?OpenDocument
*Dentist* - Your figures seem quite high. Dental care is relatively cheap in Cyprus. A 6 monthly check up at your registered dentist is often free if you don’t need any work done. A scale and polish is €20 and a crown is €300 - €400.
*Transport costs* - These clearly depend on emissions and usage. We pay around €250 per year for insurance, €70 per year on tax and €40 per month on fuel. Diesel is around €1.33 per litre.

Most other ‘Personal’ expenses depend on lifestyle, so I cannot particularly comment. However, on ‘haircuts’: I pay €6 every 6 weeks. My wife had her hair cut from medium length to short plus styling etc for €30. Hair care here is clearly cheaper here than you may be used to.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks, that is a comprehensive reply.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Petrol 175 a month? You got a Chieftain Tank?


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

potamiou said:


> Petrol 175 a month? You got a Chieftain Tank?


Assuming 10 km per liter.

175 gets you 1,750 km or about 58 km per day. All it takes is a 30 km commute to work, depending on where you live to cover those distances


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

potamiou said:


> Petrol 175 a month? You got a Chieftain Tank?


A chieftain tank has a range of 500 km on 890 l of diesel.
175 gets you 145 l of diesel or a range of only 81 km. I'm sure most people drive much, much more than that?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

potamiou said:


> Petrol 175 a month? You got a Chieftain Tank?


I can't see where anyone has quoted 175 a month for petrol.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

It was in the op's spreadsheet as a cost comparison query.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Give me the Chieftain tank anytime, great for potholes, all weather vehicle, nobody is going to argue with it, especially those idiots who pull out in front of you without indicating. oh and moths don't like em....................


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

wizard4 said:


> Give me the Chieftain tank anytime, great for potholes, all weather vehicle, nobody is going to argue with it, especially those idiots who pull out in front of you without indicating. oh and moths don't like em....................


Unfortunately my license only covers an M113 APC
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M113_armored_personnel_carrier


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Cool buddy, the APC would definitely be the way to go.


----------

